#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Error message: "accessdata.mdb" is not a valid path.

## ASP__DEVELOPER

I am posting in continuation of this post: http://www.excelforum.com/access-tab...-mdb-file.html

Unfortunately, my topic was closed so now I have to create a new topic because I don't see any option post reply there.

My problem is not solved..

My problem is...I have an access database which is a small user-interface program which itself is an .mdb file.

Working on that user-interface access program,..it saves all the data on "I" drive on the machine.

Now I need to move the database to new machine with office 2011 on it.

I copied the back-end database on D drive (because there is on "I" drive on this computer)

I also copied the user-interface access program. so now when I try to open the access program I get this error:

Screenshot: http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/3913/accessuz.jpg

I know the error is quite obvious because on old machine the database.mdb file was on "I" drive.

How can I change the path in the accesss program to see drive D instead of "I" ?


P.S. Sorry, I wasn't aware of the rule that this forum doesn't allow post same question on any other forum. I wanted a quite answer that's the only reason I did it.

P.P.S. Talking about wasting anybody's time, If I would've got an answer I would've posted back on the forum that I have solved the problem I understand that people will be posting solution. So as a topic creator it is my responsibility to post back if my problem has been solved.

P.P.P.S. Just linking my cross post topic here: http://www.access-programmers.co.uk/....php?p=1104505

----------


## davegugg

You need to relink all your linked tables to the new backend location.  If you right click on a linked table you can choose Linked Table Manager.  Check all the tables whose links you need to update to a new location, then click OK.  Next pick the new backend database location.  That should be it.

----------


## ASP__DEVELOPER

where should I do this ? In user-interface access program ? 
The problem is all the menu items, tool bar etc are not visible or active...

----------


## davegugg

Yes, it should be in the user interface access program.  Are you saying you can't see the tables, queries, etc?  Why not?

----------


## ASP__DEVELOPER

Here is the screenshot of access program that I am using (which is linked with the database that is located on the I drive).

SEE this: \1

You can see, I don't see any toolbar options like Tools > Linked Table Manager.

I even tried to save the program on windows 7 new computer which has I drive and have to save location of database so technically I shud not get error message about location or can't find database - In that case the program doesn't work and I see option that "READ-ONLY - This database has been opened read-only. You can only change data in linked tables. To make design changes, save a copy of the database."" and it saved blank database. 

SEE this: http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/1337/accessprob.jpg

I am totally lost..please help me.

----------


## ASP__DEVELOPER

I have also checked if that "READ ONLY" messages is due to permission issue, but the machine on which this access program is working, none of the user has read/write permissions but still able to run the program.

I have also checked the permission settings for the database, it is accessible to EVERYONE

any help would be appreciated ?

----------


## davegugg

It looks like someone went through some trouble to keep the database from being changed.  I'm guessing you didn't design it?  Here are some tips that may have been implemented in your database.  Perhaps if you figure out what was done, you may be able to undo it.  If you can't, you may be stuck needing to create a new front end database.

http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/10t...s-database/552

----------


## ASP__DEVELOPER

This is the screenshot of actual database that my access program is using which is located on I drive: http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/2...essprob123.jpg

On the header you can see, it says "Trial Version" but same version is being used on the actual old computer too where it works. It is just not working from any other computer.

does t he screenshot help in figuring out what the problem is ?

----------


## davegugg

Often in trial versions you don't have access to all the features that the full version contains.  The problem you have is with the front end.  You need to be able to switch the link, but to do that you need access to the Navigation pane, which you don't have.

----------


## ASP__DEVELOPER

I don't think is it trail version problem because like I mentioned above, same trial version is being used on the original computer where the program is working perfectly fine.

Everything is as it is, but it is not working in other machines.

The problem is, even if I don't need the options that I am not able to see in the access program because I have the same location (I drive) on other computers too..

When the database is in correct location (which is hard-coded in the access program) - In that Case I get the READ ONLY message which I posted above.

----------


## ASP__DEVELOPER

anyone ? any suggestions ? any advise ?

----------


## davegugg

You just need to relink the tables in your front end database to the new location of the back-end database.  If you can't figure out how to show the Linked Table Manager (I don't know because I only use Access 03), then your only option is to rebuild your front end database from scratch.

Does this help?: "To view all the hidden objects, right-click the Navigation Pane (but do not right-click an object), select Navigation Options, and then select the Show Hidden Objects check box. The hidden objects appear but they are partially transparent. Casual and intermediate users generally will not stumble on this, so your objects are protected."

From:  http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...ffice.12).aspx

----------

